# New Jointer



## sailorsteve (Nov 4, 2009)

all it needs now is some landing lights and an air boss. congrats, and enjoy your new toy.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I got a Delta 6", but should've gotten an 8". I can only land Cessnas and Pipers on mine.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Did you just fire it up?

My lights dimmed, all of the sudden….

Nice purchase! Enjoy!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice jointer and you should enjoy having the extra width. Thanks for the review.


----------



## oldwoodman (Feb 4, 2009)

WOW!!!! What a beautiful machine!!

That sure looks better than that old broken-down Craftsman jointer sitting out in my garage.

If you ever have the time, write up a performance review. Those of us with "jointer envy" would appreciate it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice toy


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats a big boy! Have fun….


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

SSSSSWWWWEEEEETTTTTT!!!! Really nice.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet machine.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Man that's a Cadillac!!


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I have run a Delta DJ-20 in my shop for 5 years and have had excellent service from it. I run all kinds of hardwood through it (hickory, elm, oak, walnut, maple, cherry) and find it to be very reliable. Excellent basic machine that is reliable, and easy to maintain.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have one as well. I bought it for the extra width capacity, but what you really notice is how useful the extra length is. 76" long compared to 46" long on my old Jet 6" jointer. You can rest a 5-6' long board on the infeed table! No more wrestling long boards as they want to fall off the outfeed table, as this jointer has good length.

I can't tell you how many times I set a 6-1/2" wide board on my old 6" jointer… Awww! Back to the bandsaw.
An 8" parallelogram jointer was the way to go for me.


----------

